# Stainless or Blue steel knife, which do you prefer?



## Oldtimer

Just thought I'd get some of your opinions on the stainless and blue steel knives. Which do you all prefer and why? For me I usually get the blue steel for the flex of the blade. I do have a few stainless but have not used them much because of how stiff they are even when worn. Do you switch types of knives depending for different types of coating? eg. heavy coat, skim coat. Do the stainless blades hold their form better? I know I start to get a bit of a curve in my blue steel once they are worn in.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Oldtimer said:


> Just thought I'd get some of your opinions on the stainless and blue steel knives. Which do you all prefer and why? For me I usually get the blue steel for the flex of the blade. I do have a few stainless but have not used them much because of how stiff they are even when worn. Do you switch types of knives depending for different types of coating? eg. heavy coat, skim coat. Do the stainless blades hold their form better? I know I start to get a bit of a curve in my blue steel once they are worn in.


as mentioned before rust knife for tape wipe, Tape gripper

Stainless 6 blade, rest are rust:blink:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

blue steel is chit, rusts in a week for me, but i recently out about these
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXM1alzBmXM.
wish they came in a bell top though.


----------



## fr8train

Maybe we can get them to send out some samples. I'd try one, pity they don't have a 5".


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

yeah id really like to try the larger ones, i think they have a 8 & 12????


----------



## Oldtimer

From some of the posts I've read on the forum, I may have to give the stainless another shot. I always found them too stiff and chose the bluesteel for the flex they have and they tend to wear nicely. 

Those of you who use the stainless, do you use them for all coats? Just for beads? How is the wear on them? 

THANKS P.E.I. for the video. Those knives look great. :thumbsup: I am always sanding rust off my bluesteel knives.


----------



## embella plaster

I am a very clean operator and i have a bucket of water that i clean my tools in constantly so i love stainless steel.....plus i live on the coast so anything else in my truck canopy gets eaten by rust


----------



## Sweendog87

Clean my blue steal and carbon after every mix and give them a spray with silicone spray keeps the rust away but those titanium non stick look awsome gotta try them out for shiz where can I buy in aus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldtimer

I usually keep my blue steel clean, but just scrape any left over dried mud off them with a knife. Guess that's why I am getting some rust on them from time to time. Might have to try that silicone idea of yours Sween


----------



## Sweendog87

Keeps them like new mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embella plaster

Or a cheaper alternative is canola speay oil costs me 99cents at grocery


----------



## Sweendog87

That's what I'm getting next as still using the cans that I already had of wd and silicone always good to know cheaper alternatives cheers embella 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor

Black and gold 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Harmon

Blue steel but you have to dry and clean them off after every use. I like the cosistebcy (spring back) of the blue steel. I've had issues with the stainless warping into waves on my larger knives.


----------



## scottktmrider

Sorry to change the topic but what's the difference in the knives with the metal strip at the top of the blade? I don't see tapers use them much but I was curious


----------



## fr8train

scottktmrider said:


> Sorry to change the topic but what's the difference in the knives with the metal strip at the top of the blade? I don't see tapers use them much but I was curious


Not sure what you mean


----------



## moore

scottktmrider said:


> Sorry to change the topic but what's the difference in the knives with the metal strip at the top of the blade? I don't see tapers use them much but I was curious


These? http://www.advance-equipment.com/Advance-Offset-Drywall-Knives.php


----------



## scottktmrider

moore said:


> These? http://www.advance-equipment.com/Advance-Offset-Drywall-Knives.php


Yes not so much the offset but the metal strap


----------



## moore

scottktmrider said:


> Yes not so much the offset but the metal strap


http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/advance-offset-knife-2422/


----------



## moore

Blue steel for me! :thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

moore said:


> Blue steel for me! :thumbup:


Me blue too.

Moore spent a fity :thumbsup:.


----------

